# Newbie



## Fit (Jan 13, 2015)

New on here and interested in HGH. How it works, dosage, where to buy, etc. I'm 53 year old female and starting to feel less energy. I've gained weight and it's all fat even though I work out. Is HGH only for men? I need help folks, please... getting so tired of this!


----------



## Riles (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard, read all the stickies and then use the search feature to continue your quest, most of the answers to your questions can be found with the search feature, again, welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Hammer-Anabolics (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## Bigofool (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome from another newbie


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

